# Cwc g10 1988



## Nicky (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi all.

I was given a g10 by a friend that was issued it during his time in the army.

No battery in it so i took it to timpsons ltd to get one fitted.

Once the battery was in it wasnt ticking so he tool the back off of the case for a look inside. There was corrosion on the movement so long story short.....non runner.

He pressed the back on again with the special vice.

When i got home i noticed the crown has been snapped off.

What should i do?

Is the crown repairable?

Can i buy a replacement?

All advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Yea crown and stem available as is a replacement movement. Just fitted a new ETA in mine.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Timpson are heavy handed apes with about as much skill in horology as my my mother has in quantum physics!

use a proper watchmaker every time.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

The local shoe repair/key cutting, belt seller and glass scratcher has recently been advertising on FB about his watch battery changing services. I see disaster looming!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicky said:


> No battery in it *so i took it to timpsons ltd* to get one fitted.


 That was your first mistake... 

Timpsons are good at repairing shoes and cutting keys, they're not watch repairers, and there are plenty of examples on here to show that they shouldn't be allowed within 10 feet of any watch :yes:

Our well respected resident expert, Simon2, would be the man to sort this one out for you. However, as you don't have 50 posts under your belt, you won't be able to send him a PM yet. I'm not sure if there is any way around this, unless you send our host Roy an email asking him to put you in touch with Simon directly. Not usually the done thing, but you do seem like a genuine person in need of help, and not one of the many timewasting "one hit wonders" we seem to get on here, so he might be able to help in this case. Good luck anyway mate :thumbsup:


----------

